# Remix Os problems



## 500david (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey ! I used to work with Remix Os for pc for a year.It worked correctly until now. Unfortunately yesterday I pressed "fn" key on my keyboard to volume up my laptop.After that the Remix Os logo showed up.As I did not have any time to boot up I pressed and kept the power key to shut down my laptop.Now when I want to boot into Remix OS it just stuck at the "Remix Os" logo.What would you recommend?Please help me as soon as possible.
Sincerely,David.


----------



## Zalmay (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi david, 
I had the same problem days ago...
Well i dont know much about programing,one thing i can tell you that you should uninstall Remix os and fresh install again...if you faced the same problem, try to connect your laptop to a smart tv via hdmi cable while booting to Remix os...it will solve your problem...i hope so


----------



## 500david (Jul 9, 2017)

Dear Zalmay, You have a warm heart.Tanks for your help.
I have important information on Remix how can I get them back or save them to another place.I'll do as you said. fortunately I have HDMI port for this. but I don't think that my problem related to graphics and monitors problems .You know I worked with Remix Os for more than a year .any way you did your best. Nice job.
Could anyone help me please ?


----------

